# May 2011 Photo Thread



## GarfieldLeChat (May 2, 2011)

Excerpts...


----------



## moody (May 2, 2011)

crikey!


----------



## cybertect (May 2, 2011)

I love teeps' eyes in that first one.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 2, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I love teeps' eyes in that first one.


 
Really loving the flash diffuser on this shoot. Other than lens correction these are all as shot. Love the slight diffuse glow effect.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 3, 2011)




----------



## editor (May 3, 2011)

From here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-oddest-anti-royal-wedding-protest-of-the-lot-oxford-street/


----------



## neonwilderness (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Forkboy (May 3, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (May 3, 2011)

A new railway bridge for ThamesLink 2000 that was put into place on Borough High Street over the weekend.




Borough High Street Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr




Borough High Street Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr




Borough High Street Bridge by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2011)

> Teep - Miss Ilford


no pig tails 



neonwilderness said:


>


^ Love the sound of them 

& Forkboy


----------



## stowpirate (May 4, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2011)

stowpirate said:


>


 
Rah! That works for me.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 4, 2011)

Lovely photos stow


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 4, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Rah! That works for me.



Thanks. I have had lots of time to waste recently at Addenbrookes hospital and spent hours walking along the local railway line. 





















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/sets/72157626526941731/

He is also interested in photography and here is his flickr photo stream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beiretteboy/


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2011)

Forkboy said:


>




Great silhouette I saw the Lancaster yesterday low over Fulbourn near Cambridge pitty I did not get a picture as it went right over our heads.


----------



## Forkboy (May 5, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Great silhouette I saw the Lancaster yesterday low over Fulbourn near Cambridge pitty I did not get a picture as it went right over our heads.


 

Cheers,  i'm just gutted I had my camera set to sRAW, meaning I can't get it much bigger than the actual size it is on screen this now..


[and another B&W effot:]


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2011)

Wandlebury Country Park, Gog Magog Hills area near Cambridge.


----------



## cybertect (May 6, 2011)

Taking the Panasonic G2 out with some Canon FD lenses attached. The 50mm is wickedly sharp.




St Thomas Street by cybertect, on Flickr
[FD 70-210mm f/4]





The Shard: St Thomas Street hoist by cybertect, on Flickr
[FD 50mm f/1.4]





Damn the dark, damn the light by cybertect, on Flickr
[FD 50mm f/1.4]


----------



## sim667 (May 6, 2011)

How do you all get so much time to take so many photos? I never get a chance!


----------



## cybertect (May 6, 2011)

I get out of the office at lunch time.

Better than spending an hour playing with the interweb.


----------



## veracity (May 6, 2011)

P1030519 by veracity74, on Flickr



P1030484 by veracity74, on Flickr



P1030494 by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2011)

More with the G2 and Canon FD 50mm f/1.4.




Rouel Road SE16 by cybertect, on Flickr





Down by the riverside by cybertect, on Flickr





St Saviour's Dock by cybertect, on Flickr





The Redcoats are coming! by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2011)

At the risk of monopolising this thread... but I'm having so much fun with my manual focus lenses on the Panny G2. 




Abbey Street by cybertect, on Flickr





Green Quadrant by cybertect, on Flickr





BW VW by cybertect, on Flickr





All yellow by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 7, 2011)

Brighton Fringe City, Brighton Festival, May 7th 2011 - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626543195623/


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2011)

sim667 said:


> How do you all get so much time to take so many photos? I never get a chance!


 
Being a carer it has become a replacement for a job


----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 8, 2011)

Mad Dog Moor (Gog Magog Moor)


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2011)

Cathedral Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Southwark Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2011)

.


----------



## sim667 (May 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I get out of the office at lunch time.
> 
> Better than spending an hour playing with the interweb.


 
Ah

There's literally nothing around where I work  I miss working in london.


----------



## 8115 (May 9, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/234575...57573@N07/5703836840/in/photostream/lightbox/

Just a link because I'm doing something wrong when I try to post a picture.


----------



## pengaleng (May 9, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Mad Dog Moor (Gog Magog Moor)


 
where the fuck is that?? I need to shoot there next year!!


----------



## dlx1 (May 9, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Cathedral Street by cybertect, on Flickr



 why don't someone pick that bike up.


----------



## veracity (May 9, 2011)

*been stomping round Stockport..*




Mersey Square by veracity74, on Flickr



Exit only Wellington Road by veracity74, on Flickr



Stockport Library by veracity74, on Flickr


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2011)

I went to a really scary pub in Stockport once.


----------



## veracity (May 9, 2011)

hiccup said:


> I went to a really scary pub in Stockport once.


 
There's more than one, do you remember what it was called? To be fair there's a few rather good boozers here too.


----------



## hiccup (May 9, 2011)

I think it was the Town Hall Tavern. Maybe I caught it on a bad day, but I didn't feel very welcome and didn't stay long.


----------



## veracity (May 10, 2011)

Aye not one I normally go to, but don't let it put you off


----------



## stowpirate (May 10, 2011)

tribal_princess said:


> where the fuck is that?? I need to shoot there next year!!


 
Gog Magog Moor or Downs is near Addenbrookes Hospital Cambridge. The Photo was taken at the highest point.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gog_Magog_Downs


----------



## stowpirate (May 10, 2011)

Wandlebury Hill


----------



## stowpirate (May 10, 2011)

Taken near Addnbrookes. The ones with the stripes are 10000 miles celebration DNA stripe.


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2011)

I like that first one with the train


----------



## stowpirate (May 10, 2011)

cybertect said:


> I like that first one with the train



I have had another go with B&W


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2011)

I definitely prefer the colour version.


A couple of mine




Tooley Street Shadows by cybertect, on Flickr





SE corner from Snowsfields by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (May 11, 2011)

Boat in Newmarket






Cambridge


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 11, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (May 12, 2011)

Nookie Switch by cybertect, on Flickr





St Katharine's Way by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 12, 2011)

*Boat Race*


----------



## neonwilderness (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Addy (May 13, 2011)

A double rainbow quickly snapped (pity I couldn't get over the fields to grab a better pic)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 13, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (May 13, 2011)

Princes Tower by cybertect, on Flickr





Green River by cybertect, on Flickr





Red by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Addy (May 14, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 15, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon Puppy Party - reunited one year on - woof!!!


----------



## cybertect (May 15, 2011)

more river scenery




Wapping and The City from Rotherhithe by cybertect, on Flickr




Wapping River Police Pier by cybertect, on Flickr




The Shard from Rotherhithe by cybertect, on Flickr




84 St. Katharine's Way by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dlx1 (May 15, 2011)

Diesel


----------



## corky100 (May 15, 2011)

some good photography goin on in here... will have to start contribuying by adding a few of my own


----------



## stowpirate (May 16, 2011)

Much loved son who will be very much missed. 

He passed away last week aged 20. This is the last photo of him at home a few weeks ago.


----------



## 8115 (May 16, 2011)

Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## cybertect (May 16, 2011)

Aw, stow, I'm gutted for you.


----------



## veracity (May 16, 2011)

Stowpirate, I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 16, 2011)

Stowpirate

Thanks for sharing your pictures of your son while he was alive. His face lives in my memory and no doubt a few photographers on these boards, as well as all your family and friends. Be proud of his courage, he got it from you.


----------



## stowpirate (May 16, 2011)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Stowpirate
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures of your son while he was alive. His face lives in my memory and no doubt a few photographers on these boards, as well as all your family and friends. Be proud of his courage, he got it from you.



Thanks for the kind comments. He was also a photographer and some of his work can be viewed here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beiretteboy/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear that stow, condolences to you & your family.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 16, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. He was also a photographer and some of his work can be viewed here:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/beiretteboy/


 
Sorry to hear of your loss.  I was looking at his flickr stream a few days ago after seeing you'd posted it a while back and noticed quite a similar style to your photos


----------



## stowpirate (May 16, 2011)

neonwilderness said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss.  I was looking at his flickr stream a few days ago after seeing you'd posted it a while back and noticed quite a similar style to your photos



He was also very interested in collecting old cameras. Steam engines and classic motorcycles was his thing. He had a 1950's BSA Bantam which he had helped to restore to near new condition


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> He was also very interested in collecting old cameras. Steam engines and classic motorcycles was his thing. He had a 1950's BSA Bantam which he had helped to restore to near new condition


 
I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. The world is such an exquisite and such a terrible place, all at once. Maybe that's why we take photos - to try to capture the essence of a thing that is more than can be captured by words.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2011)

This is what I've been seeing in the last month.


----------



## cybertect (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Barking_Mad (May 18, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Much loved son who will be very much missed.
> 
> He passed away last week aged 20. This is the last photo of him at home a few weeks ago.


 
So sorry to hear that


----------



## Clair De Lune (May 18, 2011)

I love checking out the photos in here, some really great stuff. I especially like some of canucks pics.

So sorry to hear of your loss stowpirate  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## baffled (May 18, 2011)

Messing about with ipod apps by sismastery, on Flickr




more messing with ipod apps by sismastery, on Flickr

quite surprised at the effects you can get from an ipod with both the hipstamatic app and camera+, look forward to playing about some more with both.


----------



## cybertect (May 18, 2011)

I love prime lenses 




Through the blue door by cybertect, on Flickr




Unity Wharf by cybertect, on Flickr




Table for one by cybertect, on Flickr




Turning the corner by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



Lucky shot?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 18, 2011)

Totally. I think the parrot didn't like GoneCoastal 

Here's the other pic i caught -


----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 19, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (May 19, 2011)

Gainsford Street by cybertect, on Flickr





Weston Street by cybertect, on Flickr





Whites Grounds by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2011)

*Trentham Gardens - Stoke on Trent*



















The Boy!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 20, 2011)




----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2011)

David Mellor Building by cybertect, on Flickr




David Mellor Building by cybertect, on Flickr




Plaque by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626649620639/


----------



## ToothlessFerret (May 22, 2011)

I call this ... Fuck, bloody rapture.  Or maybe the Second Coming.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 22, 2011)

ToothlessFerret said:


> I call this ... Fuck, bloody rapture.  Or maybe the Second Coming.





A few from this afternoon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 23, 2011)

ToothlessFerret said:


> I call this ... Fuck, bloody rapture.  Or maybe the Second Coming.


 
We don't have Cock Rub: this is the closest substitute.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/5757692476/in/photostream


----------



## plurker (May 25, 2011)

Cafes and rusty sheds and reflected blokes in cars...


----------



## cybertect (May 25, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 
Fab! 

Was he standing still there like that for any obvious reason?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 25, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2011)

cybertect said:


> Fab!
> 
> Was he standing still there like that for any obvious reason?


 Yes. So that people could see the canadian flag on the back of that jean jacket he's holding up. Thousands of people are walking towards him.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## stowpirate (May 26, 2011)

West Suffolk College Grading Session


----------



## cybertect (May 26, 2011)

waiting by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## badseed (May 28, 2011)

Abandoned theme park, Western Australia.

From outside





Free entry all year round





Charlie Chaplin (sans head)





My name is Ozymandias, king of kings.....





wtf


----------



## badseed (May 28, 2011)

HDR Neptune





Steps





Neptune





Face


----------



## cybertect (May 28, 2011)

A moment of conversation by cybertect, on Flickr




Roadworks, Weston Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2011)

Still Out Of My Reach





Mussels





Corbiere Lighthouse


----------



## cybertect (Jun 1, 2011)

The Red House, Bexleyheath, by Philip Webb for William Morris, 1860


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 8, 2011)

The last three photos it is a shame I did not get the exposure correct.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for those pictures stowpirate. I wish you and your wife peace and comfort in your shared grieving.


----------

